# 9 yr old Mare Paint Reiner



## GiftedGlider (Jan 31, 2010)

Hey Everyone! This is my mare Chloe. She is 14.2 hands. I would love some input on her conformation! I know she toes out (not as bad as it looks in the pictures! It was really hot and she wasn't wanting to cooperation when her buddies were all outside )
She has reining training and competed in NRHA shows by her previous owner. Since I bought her I have just been getting reining lessons and doing some trail riding. If possible I would love a pedigree critique are well!
Also please excuse where the pictures where taken. We have had a lot of rain lately and my barn is completely flooded!
Rb Snazzy Leaguer Paint


----------



## GiftedGlider (Jan 31, 2010)

First video is her at a reining show before I purchased her last June.




Second is her a few years back.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Conformation:

Back legs are a bit too far back, not much muscling on her hindquarters, had very upright pasterns in back, nice pasterns in front, base narrow in front and a bit cow hocked in back. Nice front legs and lovely face! 

Over all a nice mare 

The videos weren't the best.. I didn't finish the first one because of soo much bit contact... I didn't even want to see her stop..

The second video wasn't as bad.. Her spins start out quite nice! Just gets a little unbalanced after a few rounds.

I really like her though! She looks like she has a nice temperment and is a fun ride


----------



## Macslady (Oct 23, 2009)

Yes, first video was hard to watch. The rider appeared to lack confidence in her and it showed. Looked like a lead change was accomplished then the horse kept going in the same circle so the lead was switched back again. Spins were lackluster and she looked antsy, probably from wanting to go and the rider holding her in. The second she looked like she enjoyed what she was doing and had a much more confident rider. 

Overall with work muscling should improve. She looks like a nice mare, just one that needs to have a rider confident in their ability and that trusts her.


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

That first rider needs to get out of her mouth holy cow!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

This is a nice little mare, very willing, she did that pattern as best she could in the first vid, without being allowed to use her neck, and being dumped into a lead change, and no help from her rider on the stop. The 2nd vid, she shows what she can do if given a chance to use her neck. She is very fine boned, toes out a bit here & there, but overall she looks like a quality little mare, I like her very much. This mare looks like a sensitive horse, and given the right subtle cues, she will pick up the bridle herself, round her back and run a pattern like nobody's business.


----------



## GiftedGlider (Jan 31, 2010)

I know the first video is very hard to watch! I have very soft hands and there is no, absolutely no reason that anyone needs to be on her mouth so much. I can ride her with out hardly touching them (the reins), as it should be. I love Chloe to death! I have never had a horse with so much heart and such a gentle soul! I take her to petting zoos, her head is over the gate all day letting every kid pet her. I never have to bring her over for them, she just loves it! We did a 7 hour clinic that had a little reining fun show, going up against some people who have been reining way longer than I and we won More importantly even though my poor pony we dead tired she gave everything she had and we had a blast. One horse I wouldn't trade for the world.


----------



## GiftedGlider (Jan 31, 2010)

Anyone else?


----------



## TexanFreedom (Apr 2, 2012)

I didn't notice the first time, but in the first video- like everyone said- that rider is really pulling her but, and your mare is throwing her head and trying to evade pressure (I would bet she is in a jointed mouthpiece, and that is why she has her mouth open) by opening her mouth. If I were her, I would've bucked her off in an instant and kicked her into the dust! she is a very good horse <3


----------



## GiftedGlider (Jan 31, 2010)

TexanFreedom- Thank you! I would have too but Chloe has never offered to buck. One thing I really apperciate.

How much do you guys think she would be worth *in your area*? I know horses sell for different prices in different places. I am not wanting to sell her just curious to know what you guys think! She has no vices. Great with other horses, no spook, stands for vet/farrier/bathing/clipping. Loads like a dream. Well behaved on trails alone or with other horses. Has never offered to buck, bolt or do anything dumb since I have owned her. The only thing I can think of is when mounting she likes to go as soon as you are up but I've been working with her on that and she hardly does it anymore. She has only had two owners. She is out of the previous owners mare and she showed her then I purchased her. 
So how much do you think she is worth?


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

Didn't watch the vids, but what hit me first when I looked at the pics....were her feet. She has WAAAAY to much toe and no heel on one front foot, then the other front foot looks ok. I'd have a talk with my farrier! 

Because most of the pics she was parked out, except for one of the last ones...I agree with Wares, she is VERY light boned in her cannons. Her back is on the long side, and he loin connection is long as well. I like that she is built uphill...nice to see. In one photo, she appears to have a decent hip, in another one her hip looks shallow with a steep short croup. This is why it's important to get correct confo photos. The slightest angle the photo is taken from, or if the legs aren't square falling directly below in a plumb line...things can change. One thing I noticed is that she is heavier upfront that in the back end.


----------



## GiftedGlider (Jan 31, 2010)

I just got a new farrier so we are working on the heel and trying to fix her hoofs level. He left the toe long for a few different reasons.


----------

